# POWER MAC G5 2*2Ghz avec 4 slots!!!



## Ordim78 (18 Janvier 2011)

Bien le bonjour à tous
Venant de faire l'acquisition d'un G5 2x2Ghz avec 4Go de ram, je me pose une question. je croyais qu'il n'y avait que le 1,6 et 1,8 monoprocesseur qui possédaient seulement 4 slots pour la mémoire au lieu de 8. Le mien n'a que 4 slots alors que c'est un bipro!!! quelqu'un pourrait m'éclairer.


Une autre question. Je voudrais rajouter une carte USB plutôt qu'un HUB usb.
J'ai un G4 2x867Mhz équipé d'une carte PCI mac OS X. Pensez-vous que je puisse la mettre dans le G5? En tout cas, il n'y a pas de problème pour la mettre en place mais est-ce compatible (fréquence)? J'hésite un peu de peur de "griller" quelque chose en dehors de la carte! (détails de la carte : Output voltage = 5 volt DC / Output current = 500 mA (max))

Merci beaucoup pour vos réponses.


----------



## lowlucas (18 Janvier 2011)

http://forums.macg.co/mac-ppc-g3-g4-g5/encyclopedie-les-memoires-des-mac-de-bureau-240136.html

regarde sur le lien au dessus, ton G5 doit être un 2005 le 2*2ghz avec 4 slots.....effectivement moi, j'ai un 2*2ghz 2004 avec 8 slots !! sglurp.....


pour la carte il ne devrait pas y avoir de probleme, juste verifier si elle fonctionne en 33Mhz ou 66mhz, car si c'est une carte en 66mhz et tu la mets dans un logement en 33, cela risque de la griller...guide du G5 page 64.

mais cela depends si tu a des ports pci, ou pci-x, cela est indiqué dans le bas du mac, apres le nmero de serie quand tu ouvres le capots, si ce sont des pci les ports sont en 64bits,33MHz si ce sont des pci-x le logement 2 et 3 sont en 64 bits, 100 mhz et le logement 4 en 64bits 133mhz... le port 1 etant l'AGP, ou le port le plus bas...

mais dans le guide du G4, je ne trouve pas la configuration des ports....peut-être cherche par rapport à ta carte...



pour le voltage, page 64 toujours, les ports pci du G5 peuvent accepter des cartes en 3,3v, 5v ou 12 volts, donc pas de soucis, point de vue voltage, en tout cas...


----------



## Ordim78 (18 Janvier 2011)

Merci lowlucas . J'ai regardé et il est noté PCI
J'ai plus qu'a trouver un guide quand même car le gars me l'a vendu sans notice/guide.
Encore merci


----------



## lowlucas (19 Janvier 2011)

pour ta carte....moi j'ai monté dans mon G5 une carte pci de G4 pour avoir 2 DD en plus et je n'ai pas eu de soucis, donc normalement pour toi, cela devrait être ok.....sinon pour plus d'info, je t'ai envoyé un message privé.


----------



## Ordim78 (20 Janvier 2011)

Bien reçu le mp  (tu as un mp en réponse).
C'est vrai qu'avec une imprimante, un scan, 3 disques durs, je préférais brancher tout ça direct sur une carte.
J'ai donc branché ma carte PCI suite à tes indications (le G4 est en 33mhz), et pas de problème. Ça fonctionne parfaitement.

Ordim78


----------



## lowlucas (20 Janvier 2011)

....euh, tu es sûr j'ai rien dans "message privé", verifie donc un coup qu'il soit bien parti...


----------



## Ordim78 (21 Janvier 2011)

bon, euuuuh :modo:
Après avoir renvoyé, je n'ai aucune trace de mon envoi  . Donc, je t'ai envoyé un message à l'autre adresse  .


----------



## lowlucas (21 Janvier 2011)

....bizarre ces messages privés qui passe pas... enfin sion c'est parti


----------

